# NAD! 2 Channel Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Rev. G



## sdgiffin (Mar 22, 2009)

Just picked this up used on Friday. The Dual Rectifier logo has been taken off, previous owner, and is a little dusty but it sounds monstrous! I love it. So much warmer than the 3 channels I have played and it doesn't have any of that annoying brittle fizz either. Great amp.


----------



## Varkatzas (Mar 22, 2009)

pwnd by dust


----------



## sdgiffin (Mar 22, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> pwnd by dust



Goddamn right. Ive been too busy playing it to clean it. My task for tomorrow.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 22, 2009)

That's what she said.  


Nice amp.


----------



## Benraldo (Mar 22, 2009)

what's the sn? just curious.

nice amp. i ike the black on black.


----------



## drenzium (Mar 22, 2009)

the black/gold colour scheme is amazing, probably the best ive seen on a rectifier.

congrats on the purchase


----------



## sdgiffin (Mar 22, 2009)

Benraldo said:


> what's the sn? just curious.
> 
> nice amp. i ike the black on black.



R-008058


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 24, 2009)

Black diamond plate ftw!


----------



## Shaman (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on your new amp! I love the black on black look.

I personally think the 2channels being superior to 3chans is just BS though... You can dial out the fizz when you learn how to tweak the amp, people often make the mistake of using way too much presence on the red channel, thus making the sound brittle and fizzy.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 24, 2009)

Shaman said:


> Congrats on your new amp! I love the black on black look.
> 
> I personally think the 2channels being superior to 3chans is just BS though... You can dial out the fizz when you learn how to tweak the amp, people often make the mistake of using way too much presence on the red channel, thus making the sound brittle and fizzy.



please come here and tell that to our second guitarist, he thinks i'm the only person in the world hearing/not liking the "presence and treble on MAXIMUM" settings.


----------



## Shaman (Mar 24, 2009)

petereanima said:


> please come here and tell that to our second guitarist, he thinks i'm the only person in the world hearing/not liking the "presence and treble on MAXIMUM" settings.





I am afraid your co-guitarist has a bad case of tone-deafness, please contact... f*** it, there is no cure


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats on your NAD man, looks awesome


----------



## Apophis (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice man, nice score. Looks cool with no logo and all black.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 25, 2009)

petereanima said:


> please come here and tell that to our second guitarist, he thinks i'm the only person in the world hearing/not liking the "presence and treble on MAXIMUM" settings.



Fuck that. on my Recto, ihave the presence set at like, 3 and the treble at half or less, depending.


----------



## sdgiffin (Mar 25, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> Very nice man, nice score. Looks cool with no logo and all black.



Yeah, I like it. I kind of wish it had the logo, but whatever, it sounds killer.

I want to get all black pot knobs and possibly black switches. Go totally black.


----------



## maat (Mar 25, 2009)

Shaman said:


> I am afraid your co-guitarist has a bad case of tone-deafness, please contact... f*** it, there is no cure


HA!!! He'll just end up dialing 1-900 in front of it and being distracted...


----------



## grunge782 (Nov 17, 2009)

sdgiffin said:


> Just picked this up used on Friday. The Dual Rectifier logo has been taken off, previous owner, and is a little dusty but it sounds monstrous! I love it. So much warmer than the 3 channels I have played and it doesn't have any of that annoying brittle fizz either. Great amp.



Just wondering, if you don't mind how much did this cost you?


----------



## Taylor2 (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you get it off a guy named Jeff?


----------



## Dylan S (Nov 18, 2009)

Shaman said:


> I personally think the 2channels being superior to 3chans is just BS though... You can dial out the fizz when you learn how to tweak the amp, people often make the mistake of using way too much presence on the red channel, thus making the sound brittle and fizzy.



I know some of the much older rectos had different transformers that sounded very different to the new 3 channel ones, but I'm pretty sure the Rev G's have transformers that are pretty much the same as the 3 channel ones. I've got a 3 channel and my other guitarist has a rev G and they sound pretty similar.

As you say...nothing that can't be handled by turning the presence knob down a lot.

Anyway, SICK looking amp man. Rectos are the BEST!


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 18, 2009)

Very tasty  Congrats!!


----------



## budda (Nov 18, 2009)

I run my presence at 4 on modern ch4 on the roadster - but I have a big thick LP to deal with lol

congrats on a sweet amp! I've tried a 2ch triple w/ an LP custom and maxon OD808... put that bad boy up to half, and it was like "woah" haha


----------



## TMM (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, my 2ch rack Dual is just monstrous sounding, more than powerful enough with only half the power/rectifier tubes in!


----------



## AVWIII (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome! Love the black diamond plate!
As for the debate, I've owned a three channel triple and a two channel triple. I much prefer my two channel. There are deinfitely a lot of similarities in the tone, but I'm finding his one to be much more clear on chords when distorted. The fizz (although present) is much easier to dial out. If this is how much I like my Rev. G, then I'd love to try out a Rev. F or other previous incarnations.
That being said, I do miss having the second channel now and then, but the red channel more than makes up for it.

Congrats, once again, on an awesome amp!


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Nov 19, 2009)

congrats man!!! i love me some old 2 channel Recto's. and the all black with black diamond plate is definitely a good look for those amps. 

a 2 channel Triple Rect was actually the first tube amp i ever played on......after a few notes it had me sayin "fuck solid state!!!" hahaha. shortly after that a good friend bought a 2 channel Dual. from then on out anytime i went to his house i went straight to his amp and played on it on and off for pretty much the entire time i was there.

i remember when my local music store got the 3 channel Duals in, i was so disappointed when i found out that neither channel 2 or 3 sounded quite as good as channel 2 on my friends older DR. i couldnt pinpoint what it was but i tried several of the 3 channel DR's over the nect few years and i found this to be true on all of them.

as far as the 2 channel vs 3 channel debate goes.... i recently found out that the difference between the two isnt so much due to any ciruit/component differences, it has more to do with the fact that the 2 channel Recto bias is fixed a good bit hotter than on the 3 channels. i dont know why Mesa did this, maybe to increase power tube life? who know? also the bias on the Roadsters/Roadkings is supposed fixed hotter than todays regular Dual/Triples, which would prolly at least partially explain why i think they sound the best out of todays Recto line.

but from what i understand doin after doin the bias mod on a 3 channel, they sound just as good as the 2 channels do, kills the overbearing fizz/brittleness and gives it an all around warmer sound.....makes sense to me!!!!


----------

